# Alone in pasture?



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I know someone that keeps a donkey with their horse and they get along great, and donkeys are usually good protection animals, as they can be kicking fiends. This particular donkey hates dogs and kicks the crap out of strays that try to get in the pasture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I think that sounds great. Just make sure you amd your friend write up a contract stating what your friend will pay for and what you will do (like feed the hay she provides once a day) .


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

They are a herd animal and so prefer company, it doesn't have to be another horse like critter though, just about any herbivore you can keep in your pasture will work.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My good trail gelding had various companions. First a hornless nanny goat. Then a huge female goose, a doe rabbit. At his feeding time he would turn his head and dribble oats so they could have some.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That sounds like a perfect solution!

As far as companion options go, I have a pair of goats that are my girl's buddies. They all get along fantastically. 
I was really lucky with mine that I was able to get an older doe (9 years old) and a young wether as a pair (I really would have preferred 2 older goats but this works out just fine). The doe keeps the wether in line and since she knows "the rules" (no escaping, being polite, the whole thing) she also makes sure he follows "the rules". If I had gotten 2 young goats...I can see myself hating goats. :rofl:
Anyway, they're SUPER cheap to keep. They don't need anything really beyond what I'm already getting for my horse (already had a 2 stall barn so they "own" one stall and my horse has the other), I do feed them COB which I would never feed to my horse but one bag lasts them about 3 months...etc. I think in the nearly 4 months I've owned them, I've maybe spent $150 on the goats, including initial fencing. Hay prices would probably increase that $$ if I were to be really nitpicky but it's would be maybe $3 for the pair/week. I don't think they would even come close to finishing off a single 60lb bale of grass hay in a week (with grazing, of course). :lol: And these guys are large goats!
They do need regular hoof trimming like any hooved critter but it's something that's pretty easy to learn to do yourself and it's a VERY easy job.

Also, mine both have horns and they really don't cause issues. Of course, I've been careful from the beginning to not handle their horns too much and to chastise them if I do end up being touched by horn, but it really has not been an issue. I guess it would possibly be different if the horse in question was very physical with the goats but my girl will nip them if they get too frisky with her (she's definitely the boss! haha) so they pretty much give her her space.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I have 2 horses, but I don't always have them turned out together. My mare had some abuse and/or neglect earlier in life & good luck catching her if she is in a large space. If she is in a large place with horse friends, forget it. So currently my boys are in a very large space, and she is with Charlie, the Alpine goat, in a smaller field.

All the horses get along with the goat. In fact, I have seen all 4 of them share a 12x12 by choice. Pretty darn funny.

If you write up something with your friend, that could be great. However, make sure its written down. Plus if they hurt each other, who will pay bills? I'm sure its just my bad luck, but I'm a bit parranoid because of some "family" issues I've had this year. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If your friend has a donkey that she would be willing to house with your horse, that would be a perfect solution. Donkeys are relatively easy keepers as they generally stay pretty fat on just grass. They are hardy little things and very social. Also, very protective of their property/herd and will defend it strongly against 4 legged predators.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, I think you should get him a buddy.

Horses are herd animals and don't like being alone. Even though he can see other horses, it isn't the same as having a "herd" in his own paddock. 

A donkey would be great! Or a mini. Or a goat. Just something to keep him company.


----------



## hannahrose404 (Oct 20, 2012)

Quick update everyone! I decided to get the donkey and my horse LOVES him! It has been a perfect match! Thanks for all of your input


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Glad to hear it worked out. Companions can come in different shapes and sizes. When Lucy was little, she had calves as pasture mates. I've heard of llamas, alpacas, donkeys, geese, goats and others as pasture mates. 

Not only does having a pasture mate give comfort and security, it also creates competition for food. A lone horse won't feel the need to consume more food as one with a mate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

The horse that is across form me was in with cattle, there was one steer that was his buddy.


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Donkeys are great at protecting horses too!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

66Domino said:


> Donkeys are great at protecting horses too!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep, there are great to keep coyotes away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Hehe thats awsome post some pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

